# [Sammelthread]: Blondinenwitze



## Buterfly (28 Aug. 2008)

Hier könnt ihr eure Lieblingsblondinenwitze posten.
Ich fang mal an:



> Zweitausend Blondinen sind zu einer Quizshow
> eingeladen. Nach einer Auszählung darf eine nach
> vorne zum Quizmaster.
> 
> ...


und noch einer...



> Ein Chinese kommt mit einer Blondine auf dem Arm aus der Bäckerei. Was ist falsch gelaufen?
> Verkäuferin: "Was darf es sein?"
> Chinese: "Bitte ein kleines Blödchen."


Aber bevor ihr postet sollte euch folgendes bewusst sein:



> Wie nennt man einen Mann zwischen zwei Blondinen? Glücklich


Darum bleibt anonym ​


----------



## Tokko (28 Aug. 2008)

> [FONT=Verdana,Arial]Was hat eine Blondine mit dem Universum gemeinsam? Beide haben schwarze Löcher[/FONT]





> [FONT=Verdana,Arial][FONT=Verdana,Arial]Was erhält man, wenn man einer Blondine einen Pfennig für ihre Gedanken bietet? Wechselgeld[/FONT][/FONT]





> [FONT=Verdana,Arial][FONT=Verdana,Arial]Wie versucht eine Blondine einen Vogel umzubringen? Sie wirft ihn vom Balkon![/FONT][/FONT]





> [FONT=Verdana,Arial][FONT=Verdana,Arial]Warum gibt es kaum blonde Ballettlehrerinnen? Weil sie beim Spagat immer auf dem Boden kleben bleiben[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Mammut81 (29 Aug. 2008)

Na dann lass Ich auch mal einen hier:


> Was sind zwei Blondinen in einem Sportwagen?
> - Ein Dumm-Dumm-Geschoss


----------



## Buterfly (1 Sep. 2008)

Und ein männlicher Blondinewitz 



> Ein Blinder sitzt in der Kneipe und brüllt in die Runde: "He, soll ich euch mal einen tollen Blondinenwitz erzählen?"
> Mit einer tiefen, rauen Stimme antwortet der Kerl rechts neben ihm: ""Bevor du diesen WItz erzählst, solltest du etwas wissen: Der Wirt ist blond, ich bin blond. Ich bin etwa 1 Meter 90 groß und habe den schwarzen Gürtel. Der Wirt wiegt etwa 130 Kilo ist ist ein ehemaliger Catcher. Der Kerl neben mir ist Gewichtsheber, stemmt jeden Tag einen Kleinwagen. Links von dir sitzt einkanadischer Holzfäller, der ist etwa zweit Meter groß und schlägt die Bäume per Hand. Jeder von uns istblond. Denk gut darüber nach. Willst du immernoch diesen WItz erzähen?"
> Der Blinde antwortet: "Nö, nicht wenn ich ihn vier Mal erklären muss!"



und noch einer



> Wie bricht man einer Blondine das Nasenbein? Man legt einen Hunderter unter den Glastisch!


----------

